# Lighting



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all, I went down to AI a week or so ago and was very pleased. Of course I started looking at lights.

I was looking at the odessy lighting system, what do you guys think about those lights?

I kinda got freaked out because some searches came up with the units catching on fire. ?

My set up is a 90 gallon which is roughly 2 feet deep..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There have been mixed reviews on them, but almost everything is made in China now, so I don't know whether a more expensive light is, in fact, any better. Then again, I use shoplights.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh Bill, let me ask you as well, what lights do you have right now? The ones I picked up are way on the yellow side and I hate it  I must have picked up the wrong kind.

I do love the price of a shop light!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I use both 5000K and 6500K lights. I seem to have better luck growing plants with the 5000K. If your concerned about any yellowness, go with the 6500K which are usually called Daylight. The Philips version at Home Depot has a fairly high CRI for good colour rendition.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a 75G that uses two T8 shop light. It's OK. It grows plants, but they won't bloom like the ones you see at the contest tanks though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That's okay, I just want to get the plants going... all I have right now are low light plants but they are still stressed from when I broke the last light. 

I'll swap out the bulbs and see how it looks


----------

